# cambio de un operacional



## akistartio (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola, tengo que cambiar un operacional de un amplificador (el que acompaña al integrado del control de volumen TC9176P) es el NJM2068S. El encapsulado es DIP9 y no se el patillaje, el datasheet que encuentro es DIP8 para el NJM2068L. Siguiendo las pistas de la placa me pierdo porque es de varias capas y no hay manera. ¿Alguien puede decirme donde puedo encontrar el patillaje del NJM2068S? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2010)

*NJM2068 8 patas en linea*


----------



## akistartio (Oct 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias pero ese datasheet es el que no me sirve porque el que yo tengo que quitar es de 9 patas


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2010)

Distribución de pines (Versión *9* patas)
1: V+
2: A Out
3: A -In
4: A +In
5: V-
6: B +In
7: B -In
8: B Out
9: V-

​
*uPC4570*


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 24, 2010)

_   "Por favor, no confundan a__ mamá Ramona__ con__ una marrana mona__"_.   
Ademas del DIP tambien se encuentra el SIP.



akistartio dijo:


> . . . El encapsulado es DIP9 y no se el patillaje, el datasheet que encuentro es DIP8 para el NJM2068L . . .



Eso del DIP9 no existe, es SIP9.


----------



## akistartio (Oct 24, 2010)

Muy bien gracias aunque no coinciden las patas 9 del que me has puesto en el foro con el del link del datasheet pero ya se que corresponde a V+ o V- solo comprobar continuidad en la placa. No sabia que todos los operacinales de 9 patas tienen el mismo patillaje.

Ostias mandrake es verdad me he confundido, gracias por la aclaración


----------

